# Baitcasting Adjustment Question



## FishyItch (Mar 7, 2011)

I've got an older Shimano reel that is actually in pretty good shape. I acquired it as part of an eBay impulse buy a few weeks ago. Some of you may remember the thread. The other two reels it came with I think will turn out to be crap, that's beside the point.

Anyway, I know enough about baitcasters to know that you want to adjust the tension knob (is that what it's called?) so that the lure lightly falls upon release and the spool stops turning when the lure hits the ground. The problem is that even with the tension knob tightened all the way a 1/2 oz weight still falls very quickly. Quickly enough that when it hits the ground the spool continues to spin for 5-6 more turns. This is with the magnetic brake set all the way to 100% as well.

So now my questions. Is 1/2 oz just too heavy for this reel? I hope not because I plan on throwing baits about that big with it. Is there any way to increase the "tightness threshold" of the tension knob? Maybe with some inner-adjustments? Is there any way at all to fix this sort of thing or is this a sign of the reel simply dying of old age and overuse? Is there any chance it will still cast just fine? I haven't had a chance to get to an open enough area to try it out.

Thanks you guys. I humbly await your expert opinions. 

ps: Here's an image of the same model as the reel in reference.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 7, 2011)

I would think it should handle 1/2 oz just fine. Have you taken the spool out to see if there are ajustable pins? Some of those older shimanos had centrifigul brakes. A friend of mine had the opposite problem on an older shimano, it wouldn't loosen enough to cast anything. You might want to check to make sure the cast control knob is actually tightening and not stripped out or the wrong knob. It is a sad but common practice for people to frankinstein pieces in that look good but don't really work.


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 7, 2011)

The tension knob is definitely the original, and it doesn't feel stripped. I guess since it has the magnetic brake I'm assuming it doesn't also have the centrifugal brake as well, but I could be wrong. I'm going to take it apart right now and have a look.

(two minutes later)

No centrifugal brakes. Nothing seems out of place. Maybe just a good cleaning?

(three minutes later)

Still same behavior.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 7, 2011)

As far as I know a magnetic brake doesn't really have enough time to kick in if you are just dropping the weight from a 45. My guess is that the spool tension knob is just worn out, but I don't think it is going to be a problem. If you are just learning baitcasters it will help to have it tightened down, but it will only save you from more backlashes when practicing. Half ounce is not too much for the reel, I actually have the exact same one in storage somewhere #-o I learned baitcaster on super old ones my great grandpop gave me and they needed atleast a half ounce just to cast, as long as you keep your thumb on the spool you will be fine.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 8, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is to get some sort of disc to fit inside the control cap to take up more space. Kind of like adding washers to something to fill a gap. It could be that the spool shaft has just worn down over time, and doesn't make as much contact with the control cap anymore.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 8, 2011)

1/2 oz. is not too heavy. Gotta be a problem with the reel.


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 8, 2011)

angry Bob said:


> The only thing I can think of is to get some sort of disc to fit inside the control cap to take up more space. Kind of like adding washers to something to fill a gap. It could be that the spool shaft has just worn down over time, and doesn't make as much contact with the control cap anymore.



x2 or if it has a spool tension spring and it has become too compressed over time. Take the spool tension knob off and see if there are spacers and a spring. Clean the spacers, and gently pull the spring to stretch the spring back out.


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't remember seeing a spring when I took it apart, but I could be wrong. Also, I like the idea about adding some thickness with a spacer of some kind. Maybe a top end washer would do the trick. I would just have to make sure the diameter was right. I wouldn't want it sliding around in there.

I'm going to do some more investigating when I get home from work. Thanks for all of the great ideas you guys!


----------



## KMixson (Mar 8, 2011)

juggernoob said:


> angry Bob said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can think of is to get some sort of disc to fit inside the control cap to take up more space. Kind of like adding washers to something to fill a gap. It could be that the spool shaft has just worn down over time, and doesn't make as much contact with the control cap anymore.
> ...



X3 I have the same reel and it will handle 1/2oz with no problem. I have never had to disassemble it though so I could not tell you what kind of washers or spring washers it has in it. I have had it for over twenty years and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 8, 2011)

I just tested my reel and it handles 1 1/2oz with no problem. Two ounces is a bit much for it.


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 8, 2011)

KMixson said:


> I just tested my reel and it handles 1 1/2oz with no problem. Two ounces is a bit much for it.



Any chance you could unscrew the spool tension knob and see if there is a spool tension spring? That could be the issue with FishyItch's reel.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 8, 2011)

juggernoob said:


> KMixson said:
> 
> 
> > I just tested my reel and it handles 1 1/2oz with no problem. Two ounces is a bit much for it.
> ...



Here are some pictures of my reel. After taking the tension knob off there is a thin foam washer, then a square brass washer and finally a round washer installed in the knob. I would imagine that the foam washer in your reel has disintegrated over time. The way it works is by adding resistance between the outer race of the bearing and the shaft going through the center of the bearing. The tighter you turn the knob the more resistance between the two.


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Thanks, buddy. If I wasn't so starving I'd take apart mine to see if all the pieces are accounted for. But I've got some pasta on the stove and I haven't eaten all day.

I'll check that out tonight and let you guys know what I find. 

Thanks again. Great teamwork fellas!


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 8, 2011)

Upon further inspection I have noticed that it does go knob, foam, square piece, then washer. However the square piece is actually jammed inside the knob with the foam under it. I can't really see the foam, only the space that peeks out from the behind the square, but the foam does look like it's pretty worn down. 

Any thoughts about what i could replace this foam with??

(Also keep in mind I haven't tried to actually cast with it yet. I was just thinking this little issue was perhaps a sign of trouble to come.)


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 8, 2011)

Felt washer??


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe later this week I'll dig that washer out of the knob and get to a hardware store. I don't understand many of the detailed mechanics of a baitcasting reel, but it seems like the knob tightens all the way down because it runs out of thread, not because there is too much pressure on the spool. So if I just increase the thickness of these washers I should be able to get the knob farther away from the reel and provide my self with some extra thread-space. And if I can't find an exact size, I could always cut one down with an exacto knife.


----------



## ebcdave (Mar 14, 2011)

The square piece is a shim and it is the piece that provides the resistance when the cap is screwed down on to the end of the spool shaft. My guess is that the shim is dented by over thightening the end cap. It will need replaced or the old one may just need reversed so that the dent (raised area of the shim) faces in towards the spool shaft. This is my 2 cents worth of tearing into reels for over 25 years, but I am no self proclaimed expert. Good Luck, Dave


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 14, 2011)

Flipping the shim around. That's a good idea. Any thoughts on how to get that square shim out of there? Mine looks to be wedged in behind the threads on the inside of the knob.


----------



## ebcdave (Mar 15, 2011)

FishyItch said:


> Flipping the shim around. That's a good idea. Any thoughts on how to get that square shim out of there? Mine looks to be wedged in behind the threads on the inside of the knob.


You may be able to pry it out with a small jeweler's screwdriver. If you can't get it out, you could try adding some thin plastic cut to match the shim size then add a couple of pieces cut from an aluminum can. This may work, Dave


----------



## KMixson (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a paperclip and bend a 90 degree angle on the tip. Then grind the tip so it has a flattened tip sticking out just far enough to get under the washer from the the side and pull it out.


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 15, 2011)

Paperclip? Oh yeah. I think I can MacGyver this!


----------

